# Twitter jetzt vollständig mit HTTPS



## Newsfeed (16 März 2011)

Über eine neue Option kann man dafür sorgen, dass die Kommunikation mit dem Twitter-Server komplett über verschlüsselte https-Verbindungen erfolgt. Das schützt den Twitter-Account vor Missbrauch durch Dritte.

Weiterlesen...


----------

